
My Life Unmasking British Eavesdroppers - robin_reala
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/08/03/life-unmasking-british-eavesdroppers/
======
greenyoda
Discussion going on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10000428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10000428)

